# Can’t reply in classifieds



## stefhuber (May 3, 2021)

I am unable to reply to a classified add or send a pm. Can someone help!?!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

stefhuber. 

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

.....


----------



## hdrewsky10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just found the requirement that you have to comment - so here's a comment.


----------



## donfranklin (Feb 16, 2021)

hdrewsky10 said:


> Just found the requirement that you have to comment - so here's a comment.


I'm in the same boat


----------



## whenson (Aug 24, 2020)

stefhuber said:


> I am unable to reply to a classified add or send a pm. Can someone help!?!


Me neither. I don’t understand this site. I can send a message and buy a bow or product but can’t pm or post my own.?!


----------



## stefhuber (May 3, 2021)

whenson said:


> Me neither. I don’t understand this site. I can send a message and buy a bow or product but can’t pm or post my own.?!


I can’t even reply on a classified add lol


----------



## stefhuber (May 3, 2021)

donfranklin said:


> I'm in the same boat


Yup... time to get my comment count up! Kind pointless but I get the point to reduce the number of scammers


----------



## stefhuber (May 3, 2021)

Tim Roberts said:


> stefhuber.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.


Thank you for the information... this makes sense!


----------



## arrowhead81 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. Try to buy some arrows in the classifieds but can’t reply in the classifieds. Frustrating.


----------



## D00M (May 11, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Brandon Stokes (Oct 5, 2020)

Same thing here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teaka (Jun 2, 2021)

scammers gotta go and make it hard for everybody, but I appreciate the efforts to reduce it.


----------



## Alack6525 (Nov 27, 2019)

Very helpful! I had the same problem.


----------



## AZ602 (May 28, 2021)

I didn’t understand it at first and it drove me nuts. Go post some questions or answers.


----------



## Notid (Jun 4, 2021)

I did a bunch of googling as to why I couldn't respond to a thread. Good to know.


----------



## Browningjosh26 (Jun 6, 2021)

I had full access for a while, bought quite a few items and then all of a sudden it decided to lock me out.


----------



## SmokethisOG (Oct 25, 2020)

stefhuber said:


> I am unable to reply to a classified add or send a pm. Can someone help!?!


Yes it is frustrating being new... 20 posts in order to use classifieds? What a pain.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Those that don't wanna be part of the community and don't like our rules can leave and go try eBay. You can start buying soon as you sign up.


----------



## Emers7mm (Jun 5, 2021)

donfranklin said:


> I'm in the same boat


Same, bow will be gone...


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It's not a problem if you wanna be part of the community, The bow you want shows up on classified regularly, if not somebody here has one or know somebody that does. But if the only reason you're here is for the classifieds just go away and use eBay. Our primary purpose for this site is not the classified section


----------



## bowhunter-90 (Nov 8, 2011)

Same boat!


----------



## maddmurph (May 29, 2021)

My issue is I don't know enough to post or comment. I don't want to spam up threads but I also want to buy a bow.


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

maddmurph said:


> My issue is I don't know enough to post or comment. I don't want to spam up threads but I also want to buy a bow.


There are several sections on here that has nothing to do with archery as well.


----------



## maddmurph (May 29, 2021)

That's super helpful! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Yippykyae (Jun 2, 2021)

I have been responding to the new member posts and a few random comments like this one. I’m I close to 20.


----------



## sjhoglund (Jun 14, 2021)

First comment yay, not a spammer.


----------



## maddmurph (May 29, 2021)

Looks like you made it!


----------



## maddmurph (May 29, 2021)

Thank you! I'm trying to be a good member.


----------



## WesAbramovitz (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Sticks424 (May 20, 2021)

New user here, excited to be apart of the community. Hoping to get my post #s up so I can hop on classifieds. My buddy has had great success! Thanks


----------



## boco1988 (Jun 15, 2021)

Emers7mm said:


> Same, bow will be gone...


Same here


----------



## Iroquoisman (Jun 15, 2021)

Same here, will get to work on those 20 posts!


----------



## Acb0020 (May 28, 2020)

Yep just here trying to get a bow.


----------



## Iroquoisman (Jun 15, 2021)

It is kind of frustrating having to wait that long


----------

